# Devils Lake Fishing Report 5/13



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Even though the weather hasn?t been cooperating the fishing on Devils Lake has 
been improving. Anglers are catching a lot of pike and quite a few walleyes. 
Cranking the shallows in rocky/sandy areas has been the best for both pike and 
walleye. Shad raps, countdowns, husky jerks, and rattlin rouges pitched in to 
1-5 feet of water have been the best bets. Some of the better areas have been 
the shallower bays and points in Pelican and the Flats; and in Six Mile the 
north end and Doc Hagen?s areas. Anglers are also reporting a lot of nice 
eating sized fish being caught jigging at the bridges of Six Mile and the 
Mauvee. White bass are just starting to show up, but not in any big numbers 
yet. This Saturday the Lake Region Anglers Association will be having it?s 
Spring Northern Outing. Times are from 8:30-3:30 at the Minnewaukan boat 
ramp. Cost is $25 and one of the anglers must be an anglers member. Good Luck 
and Good Fishing !!!


----------

